# Caption this.



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## xav10 (Apr 14, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


Black-clad college kids making some kind of a political statement...but even reading the shirt I don’t know what side they’re on.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 14, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Black-clad college kids making some kind of a political statement...but even reading the shirt I don’t know what side they’re on.


I like the scared looking nutter on the left side of the image with his phone up . . . probably a nutter documenting the atrocity of Americas letting their opinions be heard.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 14, 2018)

2 antifa queers and one confused dyke on a fence.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> 2 antifa queers and one confused dyke on a fence.


Look at the bright side. They don’t have guns so they’re not chicken-shit pussies.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 14, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Look at the bright side. They don’t have guns so they’re not chicken-shit pussies.


Brilliant!


----------



## nononono (Apr 14, 2018)

QUOTE="Ricky Fandango, post: 188570, member: 3256"


/QUOTE



*Three sexually frustrated Youths waitin for an ass whoopin ! *


----------



## nononono (Apr 14, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Look at the bright side. They don’t have guns so they’re not chicken-shit pussies.



*They have " YOU " written all over them....you cannot hide from your past !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> 2 antifa queers and one confused dyke on a fence.


I'm sure "you" are a blast at parties . . . oh wait, you'd have to be invited first eh jethro?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 14, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I'm sure "you" are a blast at parties . . . oh wait, you'd have to be invited first eh jethro?


Not very original, are you.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Not very original, are you.


When in Rome . . .


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 14, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


"Espola said he was gonna be here, ....he'll be here.
I think he has a beard.
Look for an old guy with a beard"


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 14, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


People that fashion conscious can't be serious . . . but for some reason a nutter takes them serious enough to post their picture. Do they scare you?


----------



## nononono (Apr 15, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I'm sure "you" are a blast at parties . . . oh wait, you'd have to be invited first eh jethro?


*Since you bring up Jethro, you must understand the character......Jethro was the life of the*
*parties. *


----------



## nononono (Apr 15, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> People that fashion conscious can't be serious . . . but for some reason a nutter takes them serious enough to post their picture. Do they scare you?



*They scare you.....wait til that knock on the door.*


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Apr 15, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I like the scared looking nutter on the left side of the image with his phone up . . . probably a nutter documenting the atrocity of Americas letting their opinions be heard.


Must be the same scared look on your face when you put people on ignore...ironic.


----------



## nononono (Apr 15, 2018)

*Rat, hes got the " Look " !*


----------



## Wez (Apr 16, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Look at the bright side. They don’t have guns so they’re not chicken-shit pussies.


This


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 16, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Look at the bright side. They don’t have guns so they’re not chicken-shit pussies.









Look at the bright side, they all have guns and they're not chicken- shit pussies either....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 16, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Look at the bright side, they all have guns and they're not chicken- shit pussies either....





Lion Eyes said:


> Look at the bright side, they all have guns and they're not chicken- shit pussies either....


Lion, I am not sure you want to argue with x, he is the meaning of chicken-shit pussy.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Lion, I am not sure you want to argue with x, he is the meaning of chicken-shit pussy.


Aww, somebody’s butt-hurt. Who’s to blame? Kenyan president, Mexican rapists, Muslims, trannies or pinko X. You’re Archie Bunker, but I don’t think you’re playing it for laughs.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 16, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Aww, somebody’s butt-hurt. Who’s to blame? Kenyan president, Mexican rapists, Muslims, trannies or pinko X. You’re Archie Bunker, but I don’t think you’re playing it for laughs.


Playing you like a violin.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 16, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Look at the bright side, they all have guns and they're not chicken- shit pussies either....


You think those guys are corrupt? I don’t.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 16, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Aww, somebody’s butt-hurt. Who’s to blame? Kenyan president, Mexican rapists, Muslims, trannies or pinko X. You’re Archie Bunker, but I don’t think you’re playing it for laughs.


Why do you think everyone loved Archie?


----------



## Wez (Apr 16, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Look at the bright side, they all have guns and they're not chicken- shit pussies either....


Not them we're discussing.


----------



## Wez (Apr 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why do you think everyone loved Archie?


Because he was played brilliantly by someone who wasn't like that in real life, you idiot.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carroll_O'Connor


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 16, 2018)

Wez said:


> Because he was played brilliantly by someone who wasn't like that in real life, you idiot.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carroll_O'Connor


Trump and Archie have some things in common, the regular Americans love them.
Keep up the good work, dummy.


----------



## Wez (Apr 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Trump and Archie have some things in common, the Dinosaurs love them.


Fixed


----------



## xav10 (Apr 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why do you think everyone loved Archie?


They were laughing at him, but he learned and that’s what gave the show its heart.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 16, 2018)

xav10 said:


> They were laughing at him, but he learned and that’s what gave the show its heart.


Just like you dummies were laughing at Trump, remember?


----------



## espola (Apr 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why do you think everyone loved Archie?


They did?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 16, 2018)

xav10 said:


> You think those guys are corrupt? I don’t.












I never said these guys were corrupt. Do you think they're corrupt?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just like you dummies were laughing at Trump, remember?


Still are, more with each passing day . . . he is a buffoons buffoon, a carton caricature of narcissistic, emotional stunted, blowhard.


----------



## espola (Apr 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Still are, more with each passing day . . . he is a buffoons buffoon, a carton caricature of narcissistic, emotional stunted, blowhard.


Just as "acting like Archie Bunker" was an insult in my day, "acting like Trump" will be an insult for the next generation.


----------



## tenacious (Apr 16, 2018)

Caption this...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 16, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Caption this...





espola said:


> Just as "acting like Archie Bunker" was an insult in my day, "acting like Trump" will be an insult for the next generation.


Good one, Meathead.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 16, 2018)

espola said:


> Just as "acting like Archie Bunker" was an insult in my day, "acting like Trump" will be an insult for the next generation.


Then Trump has finally achieved what he has so desperately longed for all his adult life, acknowledgement. Just ask his publicist's of days gone by . . . John Miller, John Barron or maybe David Dennison.

http://fortune.com/2016/05/18/donald-trump-fake-names/


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 16, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Caption this...


I wonder if she is as promiscuous as her father and her brother?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I wonder if she is as promiscuous as her father and her brother?


His father was Fidel Castro.
I didnt realize he/she had a brother.
Is he canadian too?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 16, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> His father was Fidel Castro.
> I didnt realize he/she had a brother.
> Is he canadian too?


Don't be such an infant.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Don't be such an infant.


Who's gonna keep you company, you widdle whiny wasscle?


----------



## espola (Apr 16, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Who's gonna keep you company, you widdle whiny wasscle?


I see that your situation as one of the last t supporters is driving you batty.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 16, 2018)

espola said:


> I see that your situation as one of the last t supporters is driving you batty.


"I see" said the blind man as he picked up his hammer and saw.


----------



## espola (Apr 16, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> "I see" said the blind man as he picked up his hammer and saw.


q.e.d.


----------



## tenacious (Apr 16, 2018)

Not sure it really counts as a caption... but I do think it is a good life lesson.  If you can only find someone who looks at you the way Ivanka looks at Justin Trudeau- you'll have done well with your life.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 16, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Not sure it really counts as a caption... but I do think it is a good life lesson.  If you can only find someone who looks at you the way Ivanka looks at Justin Trudeau- you'll have done well with your life.


Funny, I thought she was looking past Justin at me.


----------



## tenacious (Apr 16, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Funny, I thought she was looking past Justin at me.


Idk... you seem kinda right wing for her?  From what I can see she's more into commies.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 16, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Idk... you seem kinda right wing for her?  From what I can see she's more into commies.


So was Justin's mom.


----------



## tenacious (Apr 16, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> So was Justin's mom.


Well... seeings how you label everyone left of Rush Limbaugh a communist, I'd say about 99.99% of the worlds mom's are into commies...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 16, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Well... seeings how you label everyone left of Rush Limbaugh a communist, I'd say about 99.99% of the worlds mom's are into commies...


Xavi is left of Rush, and I didnt label him a communist.
He's a pinko.
You seem like a pinko too.
Just own it, you work in Hollywood, right?

Justin's mom had a love child with a real commie.


----------



## nononono (Apr 16, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Aww, somebody’s butt-hurt. Who’s to blame? Kenyan president, Mexican rapists, Muslims, trannies or pinko X. You’re Archie Bunker, but I don’t think you’re playing it for laughs.



*Geeeez xyz.....no need to project the reality in your life of how many *
*different groups have violated your exit chute....*

*I guess the sane thing to do is laugh it off, telling the Forum your butt hurts *
*after a five round variety pack and an old man is a bit much.....*


----------



## nononono (Apr 16, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Not sure it really counts as a caption... but I do think it is a good life lesson.  If you can only find someone who looks at you the way Ivanka looks at Justin Trudeau- you'll have done well with your life.



*That's a business decision look, of course Mr Turd would think otherwise....*
*Accounts for his rotten luck as a youth with women....Poor Poor Turd.*


----------



## tenacious (Apr 16, 2018)

nononono said:


> *That's a business decision look, of course Mr Turd would think otherwise....*
> *Accounts for his rotten luck as a youth with women....Poor Poor Turd.*


And the forums 40 year old virgin says but "that's a business decision look..."  haha


----------



## nononono (Apr 16, 2018)

tenacious said:


> And the forums 40 year old virgin says but "that's a business decision look..."  haha



*Barkin up the wrong tree Mr Turd.....if you have unfulfilled male desires from youth I'm sure*
*Ol Stephanie Clifford could bring you up to speed, but you'll have to set up a flight/room with*
*her new " Agent " he's quite desperate for cash at the present time.... *
*And she'll clue you in on " The Look "....*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 16, 2018)

espola said:


> I see that your situation as one of the last t supporters is driving you batty.


You don't see shit Magoo...


----------



## nononono (Apr 21, 2018)

*Mr Spola Magoo.....has a ring to it...*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 21, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 2421


Ouch?!!
Looks like a point blank toe taker offer.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 21, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 2421


Thought Id try using my foot as a flash suppressor


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 21, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


Smell my finger


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 21, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Ouch?!!
> Looks like a point blank toe taker offer.


Finger out of the trigger guard until you are on target might be a good idea.
He's gonna have a limp.
Not limp like the ladies in here.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 22, 2018)

Spade Cooley in LA
He used to do a big western show at the Santa Monica Pier


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 22, 2018)

This is my Grandfather's horse at his ranch in Chatsworth in 1946.
Who's the rider?


----------



## nononono (Apr 22, 2018)

QUOTE="Ricky Fandango, post: 191147, member: 3256"







/QUOTE


*Oh my.....Uncle Joe Biden's image works with *
*beached heavy equipment and " Ink Stains "....*


----------



## nononono (Apr 22, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> This is my Grandfather's horse at his ranch in Chatsworth in 1946.
> Who's the rider?



Who is it.....

I gots ta know !


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 22, 2018)

nononono said:


> Who is it.....
> 
> I gots ta know !


I think its this guy about ten years earlier than the first pic I posted.
I think its the same horse too.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 19, 2018)

The suspects are in their 30s, with one possibly wearing a hooded sweatshirt and one possibly wearing a red bandana, WPXI reported.


----------



## nononono (May 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The suspects are in their 30s, with one possibly wearing a hooded sweatshirt and one possibly wearing a red bandana, WPXI reported.



*One is in his 30's, the other is in his late 50's and goes by the name....." Rodent ".*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 19, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


>


I am leaving my husband for Sheriff Joe.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


>


Beauty and the beasts.


----------



## nononono (Jun 19, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am leaving my husband for Sheriff Joe.


*She's an expensive walk in the park......*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 19, 2018)

nononono said:


> *She's an expensive walk in the park......*


OBVI.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 19, 2018)

nononono said:


> *She's an expensive walk in the park......*


We'll be livin on love.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 19, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> We'll be livin on love.


Yeah, ..good luck with that, bro.


----------



## nononono (Jun 19, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> We'll be livin on love.



*Well....you've got enthusiasm.....*

*Aim High !*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


>


News media,   "Mrs. Trump, ..is it true that you are making America great again, one first lady at a time?"..
First Lady,  "Next question"..


----------



## nononono (Jun 19, 2018)

*Now Chris Matthews has a Real tingle " Down " his leg.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 20, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> News media,   "Mrs. Trump, ..is it true that you are making America great again, one first lady at a time?"..
> First Lady,  "Next question"..


You mean as in all the living first ladies disapprove of Trump and his vindictive policies? ALL OF THEM.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 20, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You mean as in all the living first ladies disapprove of Trump and his vindictive policies? ALL OF THEM.


No, thats not what I meant.
I meant she is the hottest first lady, ever.
Way hotter than ALL OF THEM.


----------



## nononono (Jun 20, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You mean as in all the living first ladies disapprove of Trump and his vindictive policies? ALL OF THEM.


*No they don't !*

*The news media is distorting comments.....*

*The administration is enforcing LAWS on the books that Obama enforced....*

*Now what LIAR !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 21, 2018)

*Melania Trump Sitting Alone On A Couch Perfectly Illustrates How She's Helping Kids*

*https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/melania-trump-sitting-alone-couch-164400880.html*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 21, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> *Melania Trump Sitting Alone On A Couch Perfectly Illustrates How She's Helping Kids*
> 
> *https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/melania-trump-sitting-alone-couch-164400880.html*


More importantly, she's hot.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 21, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> More importantly, she's hot.


A regular shallow joe aren't ya.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 21, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> A regular shallow joe aren't ya.


So, making fun of the 1st Lady is intellectual?
Thought so, you are dumb as well as a hypocrite, but we already knew that. Did I mention you are a liar? Just like your Dad-E.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 21, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> *Melania Trump Sitting Alone On A Couch Perfectly Illustrates How She's Helping Kids*
> 
> *https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/melania-trump-sitting-alone-couch-164400880.html*


Gotcha, you dick.
MELANIA SURPRISE BORDER VISIT...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 21, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Gotcha, you dick.
> MELANIA SURPRISE BORDER VISIT...


Yet another photo op in the reality TV world . . . is she throwing paper towels at them?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 21, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yet another photo op in the reality TV world . . . is she throwing paper towels at them?


Anything for a vote,
*Smuggler abandons 6-year-old in Arizona desert...*


----------



## nononono (Jun 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yet another photo op in the reality TV world . . . is she throwing paper towels at them?



*Good God are you one Jealous/Envious SOB....*

*Hey ...your Democratic Poster " Hag " Kamala Harris will be in your*
*neighborhood tomorrow....look her up and get back to us about that*
*" Hair Hat " she's been sporting....*

*




*

*Man does she resemble this skit in looks and actions !*

*



*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 9, 2019)

Caption this:


----------



## nononono (Aug 9, 2019)

QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 280353, member: 1707"

Caption this:







*A very nice gesture/act by the President and his Wife..!*

/QUOTE


*Que Rodent's Envious/Jealous response...3...2...1*


----------

